# Pantalla plasma arrugada



## albella (Mar 16, 2018)

Me trajeron un monitor que estuvo guardado por largo tiempo y la pantalla se ha arrugado de forma extraña. ¿Qué experiencia tienen sobre esto?. No me había encontrado con este problema.

Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 16, 2018)

¿ Fotos ? de buena calidad y en foco


----------



## albella (Mar 16, 2018)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Fotos ? de buena calidad y en foco



Será el lunes, porque no lo tengo aquí. Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 16, 2018)

Es un defecto típico de Sony , se arruga una lámina polarizada que llevan pegada , en Youtube está lleno de videos :





 




 




 




 
No se si los de automotor servirán . . . 

Polarizer Film - Shop Cheap Polarizer Film from China Polarizer Film Suppliers at creatall Official Store on Aliexpress.com


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 16, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Es un defecto típico de Sony , se arruga una lámina polarizada que llevan pegada , en Youtube está lleno de videos :


¿ Y que tal mandarlo a la tintorería ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 16, 2018)




----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 16, 2018)

Parece que está claro que "nyso" el cambio de trc a plasma y lcd no lo consiguió.
Los plasmas duraban lo que dura una garantía hoy en día. 
Los lcd se veían fatal y ahora que parece se ven como todos, se les arruga la "pantalla".
Y no digamos la sensibilidad del sintonizador en tdt, era mas fácil conectar un receptor externo que verlo bien con el receptor interno.


----------

